# What is the best Tank for a Betta?



## MyBettaEmily (Jul 21, 2012)

Hello, I recently bought two new male Betta fish. At PetsSmart I was told they would only need a small tank with a divider, however the more research I do I am showing that is just not the case. I would like a 5 gallon tank, but am wondering what are the best tanks from people who have Betta fish for awhile. Thanks!


----------



## Kenny G (Jun 9, 2012)

I have 2 Aqueon mini bow tanks for both of my betta's and I love them. Great filters always easy to find refills, and not to strong suction so my betta's never (so far Thank God) got pulled into them.


----------



## MyBettaEmily (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks Kenny!!! I was actually considering two tanks for them both. It only seems fair lol...


----------



## MyBettaEmily (Jul 21, 2012)

The Tank I am intersted in has the Tetra Whisper Internal filtration, does anyone think that is a little too much for Bettas?


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

The absolute perfect tank for a betta (in my opinion) is the Petco 6.6 gallon Bookshelf tank. Its long, not tall, and the filter has an adjustable flow.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I love my Hex 5 gallon Eclipse ..nice quiet filter motor and its not to strong for my Betta and I just really love the shape of it cause I can see all the way around it without having to move from my chair. Its sits on my table along with my laptop and it dosent take up to much space which is another plus ! Good luck with the tank shopping !

I ordered mine on line a week after I got my Betta and I was lucky it was on sale then for 35 dollar at Wag.com and you also get free 2 day shipping on orders over 49 dollars so I order some Betta food and a few decorations and got the free shipping. Also they have 15 percent off first time customers it sure saved me some money ! Enjoy your Bettas I just love these little guys they are awesome !


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I have the Top Fin (Petsmart brand) 5.5gal aquarium and I love it. I've had my betta in there for 7 months and he seems really happy. He has plenty of room to swim! If you are looking for a simple rectangular tank for a betta I recommend this one .


----------



## MyBettaEmily (Jul 21, 2012)

I decided to go with the Aqueon 2.5 Gallon for both of my Betta fish. I got a 5 gallon first with a divider and somehow they ended up on the same side. The filter doesn't seem too harsh which is great. I am going to check out that website @Perseusmom, thanks to everyone for the great advice. I love these guys so much already!!!


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

LittleWatty said:


> The absolute perfect tank for a betta (in my opinion) is the Petco 6.6 gallon Bookshelf tank. Its long, not tall, and the filter has an adjustable flow.


I have two of these 6.6 Petco bookshelf tanks and I love them, so do my bettas. I know they are plastic and scratch easier than glass, so it depends what you like as far as that, but I am not sorry I got those. My bettas seem very happy in those, and you can fit a lot of decor on the bottom since the space goes more across, not up and down. I also made baffles for the filters but you could just adjust the flow nob, or stick a tall plant near the filter, or other methods of blocking the flow.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

For me, its a 3 gallon or larger plastic Sterilite tub. They're shallow, hold a nice amount of water, can make excellent betta homes. I use them for breeding now a days and even growing bettas.


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

I have been BEGGING for a 6.6 bookshelf for years.

I might ask for my birthday, in 3 1/2 months, because they are great tanks if you ever get another fish.

I know a girl who's going to have a crown tail in one of those by 2013...


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

lilyrazen said:


> I have been BEGGING for a 6.6 bookshelf for years.


Maybe keep tabs on your local Petco sales because I bought 2 of them for around $50 each, then the next week they were on sale for $34.99!

Everything I buy goes on sale right after I buy it!


----------



## Kenny G (Jun 9, 2012)

@MyBettaEmily I personally like having my betta's in separate tanks. One of the main reasons is if one betta gets sick and they share the same water the other might get sick as well. Secondly you can treat a sick betta in his/her own tank where they are already comfortable. For me I have a tank in two different rooms.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Personally I wont keep Bettas in a divided tank its stressful on them make sure the tank is around 80 degress and weakly filtered.


----------



## Chrexis (Apr 9, 2012)

I have 2 male bettas side by side in their 5.5 gallon tanks. They'll occasionally swim to the sides of their tanks, meet my VT will flare and the CT will just look at him like he's a weirdo and swim away. I guess I got lucky with mine not stressing out about having another male so close. But I will put a black binder in between the tanks while I am away just to make sure.


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752730
Kritter Keepers!
I got mine from Petco, since it was the perfect size for my nightstand.
The one I got was 3 gallons, but I bet PetSmart has different sizes.
But pick what you want ^___^
Aaaand for a heater, this is great
I can't find the one I have (it's a flat, circular heater with a suction cup that I anchor under the gravel) but this is basically the same thing...
HOWEVER, if you go to Petco and go to the betta section, I can almost guarantee you'll find mine. It's still in stock at my Petco and it's a popular item.
http://www.petco.com/product/114078/Tetra-Submersible-Aquarium-Heaters.aspx
This one is for 2-10 gallons. It's great.... mine is for 1-5 gallons. Since mine is 3 gallons it's perfect.

PetSmart has the same general things (also my heater, but I couldn't find it on the PetSmart website either) so good luck with your fishy!!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

My first fishy went into a 3 gal Hawkeye, cylindrical tank, and yes, it was taller than longer, I have limited elongated space to work with, but he actually outgrew the 3 gal, so now he is in a 5 gal hex also and is enjoying it very much..now I have a rescue fishy, in th 3 gal, but in another month I am moving him into a 5 gal as well, so It depends on how you want to do it, and it depends on the space your limited too, in any case good Luck in choosing something that fits your, and your fishy's needs


----------



## MyBettaEmily (Jul 21, 2012)

@Kenny G and ChoclateBetta, yes, I learned the hard way that it is best to keep them in seperate tanks. My Betta Emily is just fine but the other Betta died last night. He tried to get past the divider and his fin got stuck, he seemed to be in shock after that because he wouldn't move from one spot in the tank. That was around midnight, and by 3 am he was gone )-: So now I have two tanks, one is smaller than the other. I purchased a Half Moon Betta today and he seems really happy in the big tank. Emily is very easy going but I still give her the same attention. I don't want to lose another fish.


----------



## MyBettaEmily (Jul 21, 2012)

@Painting Pintos thank you and everyone else for all the great info! This is only my 3rd day owning Bettas and you guts have been so helpful!


----------



## MyBettaEmily (Jul 21, 2012)

Lol I meant guys*.....I hate autocorrect!


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

If you have some money to kill and like the more "design" oriented tanks, you might want to consider the Fluval Spec V (5 gallons). Retail is 99$, though I've seen that it goes on sale occasionally for around 70$. It's in the same general shape as the bookshelf aquarium, but with a nicer look to it. I have the smaller 2 gallon version and it works perfectly for my betta. The filter is nearly silent and there's enough room to fit an adjustable heater along with the filter itself in the hidden back compartment.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

deso said:


> If you have some money to kill and like the more "design" oriented tanks, you might want to consider the Fluval Spec V (5 gallons). Retail is 99$, though I've seen that it goes on sale occasionally for around 70$. It's in the same general shape as the bookshelf aquarium, but with a nicer look to it. I have the smaller 2 gallon version and it works perfectly for my betta. The filter is nearly silent and there's enough room to fit an adjustable heater along with the filter itself in the hidden back compartment.


Can you post a pic of your tank please?


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

This is the Fluval Spec V:









And this is the 2 gallon version of the tank that I personally own:


----------

